# A little present for you



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the terrific responses to my posts, you guys are great, all of you! Ok I've been drinking again. Here's what worked for me, twice. If you've read my posts you'll see after years of misery, I recovered almost ninety percent relief of symptoms. Why, how, Udo's Choice Infant Blend Probiotics. It has four common strains of helpful bacteria that also helped Talissa. Please read her thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92317 Since reading Talissa's thread I checked my notes and confirmed I took 1/3 of a bottle of the infant blend in one go, in desperation to end this misery, and days afterward, I had stopped all diarrhea and pain. Good luck all and God Bless!


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

does it stop fbo?


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi thickthighs Not having this problem fbo(fecal body odor) or leaky gas, I can't say for sure, but then I can't see why it wouldn't. This is just my opinion: IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), IBD (inflammatory bowel disease), fibromyalgia, leaky gas, constipation, diarrhea are all different stages of this disease and mainly the body's attempt to remove the unwanted bad guys. So treating the cause and not the symptoms is the right way to get your life back. Again this is just my opinion, Candida is the cause. Candida loves it when we take broad spectrum antibiotics, it moves onto the intestinal wall and your body knows it's there and tries to burn it away with bile. This doesn't work and so your body tries other ways. There is a limit to what your body can do, it needs your help. Bring on the good guys, infant probiotics, there job is to colonize your intestines. It's your first defense as baby, it's in breast milk. I was going to add this to my first post in this thread, so I'll add it here. Probiotics should be taken in the powdered form, not capsules and not with food. Capsules take too long to dissolve and break open too far down the intestinal tract, they miss the bad guys. Open up caps and dissolve in spring or distilled water not tap water(tap water has chlorine and kills germs good and bad). Take on an empty stomach, liquids flow right through and get to the small bowel just below the stomach (the first area of small bowel attacked by broad spectrum antibiotics! Also use a plastic spoon to mix up probiotic powder and cold or luke warm water. Do not use stainless steel spoon. If you prepare fish for dinner, you get that smell on your hands and it won't wash off. You use a stainless steel oval tool (sorry I don't know the name of this tool) and rub it over your hands like a bar of soap and it kills the smelly bacteria and the smell is gone! So if you use a steel spoon to mix up your probiotics you're probably killing off your good bacteria in that cup. I use a third of a cup of water to treat the area I feel is damaged, if I use more water then a lot of good bacteria will wash right past where it is needed. Try to limit sugar, bread and dairy from your diet during this treatment, no point feeding the bad guys! Anyway good thing you didn't ask a longer question, Eh! Hope this helps!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Candida is not the cause of IBS."The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 *"INAPPROPRIATE TESTING*Chronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. *Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."*http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm candidaWhy is there candida in the bowel in the first place in humans?""Candida albicans, and other strains of Candida are yeast that normally inhabits our digestive system: the mouth, throat, intestines and genitourinary tract. Candida is a normal part of the bowel flora (the organisms that naturally live inside our intestines, and are not parasitic). It has many functions inside our digestive tract, one of them to recognize and destroy harmful bacteria. Without Candida albicans in our intestines we would be defenseless against many pathogen bacteria. Healthy person can have a millions of Candida albicans."alsoComment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. *We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.*PMID: 1437926*Almost no major research on it being the cause was done after 92. IF you search pubmed there is almost nothing.*"About chronic candidiasisAn overgrowth in the gastrointestinal tract of the usually benign yeast (or fungus) Candida albicans has been suggested as the origin of a complex medical syndrome called chronic candidiasis, or yeast syndrome.1 2Purported symptoms of chronic candidiasis are fatigue, allergies, immune system malfunction, depression, chemical sensitivities, and digestive disturbances.3 4 Conventional medical authorities do acknowledge the existence of a chronic Candida infection that affects the whole body and is sometimes called â€œchronic disseminated candidiasis.â€œ5 However, this universally accepted disease is both uncommon, and decidedly more narrow in scope, than the so-called Yeast Syndromeâ€"a condition believed by some to be quite common, particularly in people with a history of long-term antibiotic use. The term â€œchronic candidiasisâ€ as used in this article refers to the as yet unproven Yeast Syndrome."Real Candidiasis which is a "Systemic Candidiasis are "systemic infections"http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic76.htm*IBS is NOT an infectious disease.*I have talked to quite a few lab people who do colonoscopies about this and they have never seen "yeast syndrome" but have seen "disseminated candidiasis" in aids patients and cancer patients where the immune system was highly compormised.IN IBS research researchers are using powerful electron microscopes and examing gut cells and still no "overgrowth" of candida.I highly recomened reading this article whcih you can get from the IFFGD"Gut Bacteria and Irritable Bowel Syndrome By: Eamonn, M. M. Quigley M.D., Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Cork, IrelandBacteria are present in the normal gut (intestines) and in large numbers the lower parts of the intestine. These "normal" bacteria have important functions in life. A variety of factors may disturb the mutually beneficial relationship between the flora and its host, and disease may result. The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) may surprise some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that disturbances in the bacteria that populate the intestine may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. This article presents a discussion of the possible role of bacteria in IBS and various treatment approaches."Do bacteria play a role in IBS?The possibility that gut bacteria could have a role Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) may surprize some; there is indeed, now quite substantial evidence to support the idea that distrubances in the bacteria that populate the intestines may have a role in at least some patients with IBS. What is this evidence? It can be summarized as follows:1. surveys which found that antibiotic use, well known to distrub flora, may predispose individuals to IBS.2. The observation that some individuals may develop IBS suddenly, and for the first time, following an episode of stomach or intestinal infection (gatroenteritis) caused by a bacterial infection.3. recent evidence that a very low level of inflammation may be present in the bowel wall of some IBS patients, a degree of inflammation that could well have resulted from abnormal interactions with bacteria in the gut.4. The Suggestion that IBS maybe Associated with the abnormal presents, , in the small intestines, of types and numbers; a condition termed small bacterial overgrowth (SIBO)>5. Accumaliting evidence to indicate that altering the bacteria in the gut, by antibiotics or probiotics, may improve symptoms in IBS.For some time, various studies have suggested the presence of changes in the kind of colonic flora in IBS patients. The most consistent finding is a relative decrease in the population of one species of 'good' bacteria, bifidobacteria.However, the methods employed in these studies have been subject to question and other studies have not always reproduced these finding. Nevertheless, these changes in the flora, maybe primary or secondary, could lead to the increase of bacterial species that produce more gas and other products of their metabolism. These could CONTRIBUTE to symptoms such as gas, bloating and diarrhea.""We still don't know the exact role bacteria has in IBS. More research is needed."http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/currentParticipate.htmlI highly encourage others to read the read of this excellent article. FYI PDF FormatIBSExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf There has been one probiotic shown in research to have a positive effect on IBS.also a videoVideo Corner: Gut Flora, Probiotics and AntibioticsBacteria are germs that are normally in the gut. They are often referred to as the gut flora. Most bacteria are in the large intestine (colon). Some bacteria can cause infection; these are called pathogens. Other bacteria can be helpful. These helpful (or "good") bacteria are called probiotics. Medicines that destroy bacteria are called antibiotics.During IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to interview a leading researcher, Dr. Eamonn Quigley, on the topics of probiotics and antibiotics.Is there a role for probiotics in the treatment of IBS?Our understanding of the importance of the interaction between our gut bacteria and ourselves is growing.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-cent...corner/gutflora"IBS (irritable bowel syndrome), IBD (inflammatory bowel disease), fibromyalgia, leaky gas, constipation, diarrhea are all different stages of this disease and mainly the body's attempt to remove the unwanted bad guys. "IBS is not a different stage of IBD or Fibro ect.. IBS is its own entity.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

"Brevity is the Soul of Wit" I thought my post was long....1 1/2 scrolls, yours was 8! And I still don't know if you agree with me or not? You disagree it's Candida fine, that's your opinion. [Healthy person can have a millions of Candida albicans."] What language is this "a millions"? You're quoting educated people who can't put a sentence together? I find it hard to understand your posts, too much information, one minute your heading in one direction and then it seems your off on another. Maybe it's just me? I was trying to give the people suffering, Hope. Hope does not spring eternal for Ibser's, it's a precious commodity more valuable than gold, it's Life. At one point I was experiencing severe muscle pain from lifting groceries and the pain took days to recover. The skin on my arms resembles parchment paper (tiny wrinkles). Collagen was disappearing ( the body robs it from my arms and uses it for more critical repairs). Collagen is the stuff that holds us together, scaffolding, the framework which cells need for growth and repair. So when I lifted anything heavy my muscle were tearing and not repairing quickly enough. Vitamin C is needed to make collagen, IBSers don't eat enough fruit, it brings on the dreaded diarrhea! So now I take Vitamin C daily 500mg to 1,000mg daily, because I'm a smoker. Each cigarette destroys approx. 25mg -100mg of Vitamin C. If you take mega doses(anything over 750mg) of vit c you run the risk of kidney stones and you should take a magnesium supplement. This info is from "Earl Mindell's Vitamin Bible". Don't take my word on it, check this info out for yourself, on the Internet. But muscle wise I'm much better, still have wrinkly skin on my arms though. As I stated from the first post, these are just my opinions, accept them or don't it's entirely up to the reader. Because I'm improving with the infant blend, I will finish up the second bottle and then I will take two bottles of the children's blend followed by two bottles of the adult's blend. Rebuild my friendly intestinal flora, to where it was before antibiotics damaged it. Good luck to all! Merry Xmas!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes there was a typo there."that's your opinion"No its not my personal opinion. It is years of research from experts. I Believe its important not to give out health information on the pathology of IBS based on my personal opinion because I am not a doctor.I am not sure how you base IBS on candida based on your opinion? Where is the REAL evidence?People can make anything up based on their opinion. There is a problem with that approach, unless your an actual researcher.Its also long because I covered candida, bacteria and IBS in general and state of the art probiotic research from experts on IBS."I was trying to give the people suffering, Hope. Hope does not spring eternal for Ibser's, it's a precious commodity more valuable than gold, it's Life."I have had this for over thirty five years and have been a very active member here for a very long time, suppling a ton of IBS information from accurate sources.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is great that you have found an approach that works for you. It is also good that you share your good news with others. Hopefully, some will choose to try the same path you are taking. From my experience, it is always easiest to generalize on the cause from what has helped you. Unfortunately, this IBS can be a hydra-headed monster, so while this may all be some form of SIBO, you might also want to take a closer look at your smoking. That was my first trigger to my 10 years of D and it is known to affect both the digestion and the bowels. It is only my opinion, of course, but I really think that many (most/all??) of us who smoke and battle this problem have brought it on ourselves.I know I still have sensitivities to many foods, especially milk and wheat products--I have no idea where that came from nor what my candida or serotonin levels may be--but, after some 8 plus years, I remain fine as long as I continue to supplement my cardio system.Go figure.Mark


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Mark,I agree with you about the smoking bringing on this horrid illness, but I have been smoke free for 3 years now, and still have this dreaded CD...........I am taking the grapeseed extract, and gingko, and am thinking of taking the Probiotic that Talitha has had so much success with...........next..........Cheers,Carmen


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Eric I respect the amount of time, effort and dedication you have shown on this site. I appologize to you and others for my arogannt, flipant behaviour . I have come to the conclusion I'm an a$$hole. I wasn't allways like this or maybe I was and just needed the Ibs to bring it out. I haven't always replied back to posts, I'm sorry, I've been going through depressing mood swings lately.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Johnny, hey IBS can be really frustrating and is super complicated.Appology excepted and hope the depression lifts for you soon.It is also possible for probiotics to help some people.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks for the support Eric! "Just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in!"....Sopranos I had a nice big post full of opinions and speculations for Eric and when I hit the "add reply" button I got the dreaded this page cannot be displayed, I hit the back key and ended up with the post wiped clean. Is there a time limit when typing up a post? I'll high lite the text and copy it next time, just in case. Overitnow thanks for your post. Smoking does cause some burning pain even now that I'm getting better, very hard to quit. Starwoman I see on Talissa's thread you are getting better, that's great news. Udo's infant blend has the same strains and is helping me, good luck! The bottom line is we have bankers, " Get them out with Capital 1" aka infant blend probiotics!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Johnny, That has happened to me a lot. You just lose the post if it does that, so yes sometimes copying it before you post is a good idea. It sure can be frustrating when it happens.Here is something you might be interested in reading.State of the art probiotic and IBS information Its worth reading the entire page here, butscroll down to ProbioticsEamonn M. Quigley, MD, FRCP, FACP, FACG, FRCPIProfessor of Medicine and Human Physiology; Principal Investigator, Alimentary Pharmabiotic CentreNational University of Ireland, Cork; Cork, IRELANDhttp://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=usJeffery Roberts is also putting this together with this doctor.Questions you should consider when choosing a probioticIt's encouraging to read so many positive experiences with probiotics.A probiotic brochure is in the works that I helped write with Dr. Eamonn Quigley, a world expert in probiotics and IBS. There are a couple of questions that I answered for the brochure which seem appropriate to share.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92643------------------------------------------------------------------------------Have you ever seen here or heard the term Post Infectious IBS?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

PS if that first page does't load the first time hit refresh once.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Eric I'm afraid to imagine what your total numbers of posts would have been? Eric wrote "Have you ever seen here or heard the term Post Infectious IBS?" Yes. I read your thread on this and feel, whether we get IBS from a previous infection like amoebic dysentery in your case or like Talissa's [Post-infectious IBS-D(giardia/flagyl)] we all have taken antibiotics or consumed something (like rum and coke) that has interrupted the natural balance in the intestinal flora. At one time, people were advised to crush aspirin pills up before swallowing, now they're coated. It was implicated in causing ulcers. Probably sat there in your stomach and burned away the lining allowing Hp to move in. More speculation on my part for Eric. Earlier on in my life, way before IBS, I consumed several rum and cokes and suffered a great deal of stomach pain. I believe I burned away the protective lining and days later had constant heartburn, that would last for six months. Then I saw the TV program about H-pylori and the extent of what the body is capable of, in trying unsuccessfully to remove it. There are probiotic strains that attack H-pylori and this could be a useful tool in eradicating Hp since 2/3 approx of the world's population is already infected. We have to replace what the antibiotics have removed. We have to use specific probiotics that in nature have the function of colonizing the small bowel. Infant blend. As children or adults we don't have access to these strains, unless we take infant blend probiotics. I think this is why we don't heal. The good bacteria stay in one place, they're territorial, they probably don't spread over onto their neighbor's property, even if the place looks deserted and unkempt, they just maintain their own area. In one of our earlier discussions in a different thread Eric, you posted a link to a site that tells how certain probiotics stick to the walls of our intestines. I thought I could find that thread and post that info here, I believe it was infant probiotics. I've looked but can't find it, I'll check later. Thanks for these links. It's nice to see they recognize that the Dr/Patient relationship needs to improve. It's also great that they are looking more closely at probiotics as cure. Bottom line: Infant blend probiotics are working for me and I think you should try this too Eric! Just my opinion.







Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Right now it seems I have 23,450 posts. WowAnyway,In both my case and Talissa's it was post infectious IBS probably. Some people recover five years after the intial infection. I think that is right around Talissa's timeframe, but not sure.Post infectious IBS has also been demonstrated as a brain gut axis disorder, like IBS. They have found now a virus, or a bacteria or a parasite, can lead to the development in some people of post infectious IBS, not all people though and that is also important, why do some develop PI IBS and some don't. There are risk factors invovled. Type and lenght of the infection, female and under stress at the time of infection.In post infectious IBS the *intial infection resolves*. But more importantly there are celluar changes in the gut wall that cannot be seen with conventiaonl testing. It is only with more powerful microscopes they see abnormalities. Those abnormalities are also important in studying IBS in those without a known prior infection."Post-infectious Irritable Bowel SyndromeRobin Spiller; Eugene CampbellCurr Opin Gastroenterol. 2006;22(1):13-17. ©2006 Lippincott Williams & WilkinsPosted 12/08/2005Abstract and IntroductionAbstractPurpose of Review: Irritable bowel syndrome patients form a *heterogeneous group with a variable contribution of central and peripheral components.* The peripheral component is prominent in irritable bowel syndrome developing after infection (post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome) and this has proved a profitable area of research.Recent Findings: *Recent studies have overthrown the dogma that irritable bowel syndrome is characterized by no abnormality of structure by demonstrating low-grade lymphocytic infiltration in the gut mucosa, increased permeability and increases in other inflammatory components including enterochromaffin and mast cells.* Furthermore, increased inflammatory cytokines in both mucosa and blood have been demonstrated in irritable bowel syndrome. While steroid treatment has proved ineffective, preliminary studies with probiotics exerting an anti-inflammatory effect have shown benefit.Summary: The study of post-infectious irritable bowel syndrome has revealed the importance of low-grade inflammation in causing irritable bowel syndrome symptoms. It has suggested novel approaches to irritable bowel syndrome including studies of serotonin and histamine metabolism which may be relevant to other subtypes of of the disease.IntroductionAlthough the idea of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) developing after infection is not new, being first clearly described in 1962,[1] scientific study of mechanisms is relatively recent. The demonstration of mucosal abnormalities, overthrowing years of dogma that IBS is characterized by no abnormality of structure, has stimulated others to re-examine the IBS gut. Post-infective IBS (PI-IBS) develops in 3-30% of individuals with bacterial gastroenteritis. Known risk factors include female sex, severity of initial illness, bacterial toxigenicity and adverse psychological factors, including neuroticism, hypochondriasis, anxiety and depression, as reviewed in 2003.[2] The purpose of the current review is to update the literature since 2003, during which time there has been an explosion of interest and many productive new approaches with implications for novel treatments."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/518355_printlook up mast cells and enterochromaffin cells and IBS and you will find a lot of information, a real lot.The inflammation seen here is not overt inflammation but macroscopic of specific cells. Nor can inflammation be a marker because it does not always cause pain, however it can contribute to pain and symptoms. The cells themselves are important and the implications and physical connections of them and IBS symptoms."Earlier on in my life, way before IBS, I consumed several rum and cokes and suffered a great deal of stomach pain. I believe I burned away the protective lining and days later had constant heartburn, that would last for six months. Then I saw the TV program about H-pylori and the extent of what the body is capable of, in trying unsuccessfully to remove it. There are probiotic strains that attack H-pylori and this could be a useful tool in eradicating Hp since 2/3 approx of the world's population is already infected."This is would be more about ulcers then IBS.The bacterial flora in our digestive tracts change with diet and stress all the time. Also it builds up to our individual environments, people in Florida have different gut bacteria then people in Washington state somewhat, do to different exposures to different pathogens. "We have to replace what the antibiotics have removed. We have to use specific probiotics that in nature have the function of colonizing the small bowel. Infant blend. As children or adults we don't have access to these strains, unless we take infant blend probiotics. I think this is why we don't heal. The good bacteria stay in one place, they're territorial, they probably don't spread over onto their neighbor's property, even if the place looks deserted and unkempt, they just maintain their own area."Your making assumtions that might or might not be true really and a lot is not known about it all. The state of the art info I posted last is extremely up to date on bacteria and IBS and probiotics. All things that are shown to really help IBSers are exciting of course. There are many things to try.However, IBS is not at this time a bacterial infection. There is no single bacteria responsible for IBS, at least at this time. Also some researcher have a major focus on a particular aspect of IBS, and others have other areas and there are those who put the bigger pictures all together. There is a bigger picture to it all.Probiotics are probably not likely to be the cure all for every IBSer, people have been taking them for a long time now. They will probably turn out to be one of the treatments in an arsenal of them for different problems. Pain and gas and perhaps D might be the most benefical. There are different factors already seen in different individuals with IBS and post infectious IBS.I am gald the probiotics are helping you. What symptoms are improving and how long have you been taking them now.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The important thing is learning what bacteria does what and there are a lot of them and they are working on it. Its also important to recognize that the body can go wrong in a lot of ways, that might be unrelated or indirectly related to the bacteria. They know this with IBS.'I believe I burned away the protective lining and days later had constant heartburn, that would last for six months. Then I saw the TV program about H-pylori and the extent of what the body is capable of, in trying unsuccessfully to remove it. There are probiotic strains that attack H-pylori and this could be a useful tool in eradicating Hp since 2/3 approx of the world's population is already infected.""Actually and not all of this article applies well to IBS, because that isn't really a main focus here.Hacking Your Body's Bacteria for Better Health "Blaser's specialty is Helicobacter pylori, a strain once common in every human stomach but now rare in the West. Its disappearance may have benefits: H. pylori-related inflammation is associated with peptic ulcers and some stomach cancers. *However, H. pylori also reduces acid reflux, which in turn is associated with asthma and esophageal cancers.H. pylori's decline, says Blaser, correlates with a rapid rise in those afflictions."*http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/news/2...bacteriahackingYou can see here turning things on and off has implications themselves."A significant body of evidence now suggests that immune activation and a low-grade inflammatory state may be evident in, *at least some, IBS patients *(9). The documentation of increased *mast cells* and lymphocytes in the colo-rectal mucosa and the detection of increased levels of pro-inflammatory cytokines in serum and in peripheral blood mononuclear cells all support this novel, and unexpected, concept. *Indeed, in one study, elevated serum cytokines were shown to correlate with an altered responsiveness of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis, suggesting an influence of mucosal inflammation on the brain-gut axis, long regarded as of fundamental importance to the pathophysiology of IBS *(10). While correlations between mucosal immunopathology and systemic cytokine levels have yet to be established and precise relationships between these immunological findings and patient demographics and symptomatology remain to be defined, these observations do provide a rationale for the use of probiotics, and especially those with known immune-modulating properties, in IBS. Indeed, O'Mahony and colleagues have documented a *correlation between the clinical response to a particular probiotic, bifidobacterium infantis 35624, and normalization of the ratio between pro- and anti-inflammatory cytokines in peripheral blood mononuclear cells *(11). Probiotics have also been shown, again in animal models, to enhance gut barrier function and retard translocation of pathogens. This has been translated into therapeutic benefit in some critical illnesses. *There is some limited evidence, again primarily in the post infectious scenario, for impaired intestinal barrier function in IBS but the impact of probiotics on this parameter of intestinal function, in IBS, has yet to be evaluated."*"that probiotics have also been studied in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). *While many initial studies were underpowered and subject to criticism on the basis of study design, overall trends suggested benefit,* especially, in relation to what could be generally referred to as "gas-related" symptoms (13,14). More recently, in two separate studies, we have demonstrated clear evidence of efficacy for one specific bifidobacterium (bifidobacterium infantis 35624) in improving all of the cardinal symptoms of IBS. The first study compared this bifidobacterium with a lactobacillus and placebo when administered in a milk vehicle for eight weeks, in unselected IBS patients (11); the second included over 360 females recruited from primary care who received one of three doses of an encapsulated form of the probiotic or placebo for eight weeks (15). In both studies the bifidobacterium produced a significant improvement in such cardinal IBS symptoms as pain, bloating and bowel dysfunction as well as an impressive improvement in a measure of global relief. *While encouraging, these were relatively short-term studies and these results need to be confirmed in the long-term*.One considerable advantage that probiotics have over traditional pharmaceuticals is an excellent safety profile. Probiotics are well tolerated in IBS and there have been, to date, no well-documented instances of infections or other serious adverse events associated with probiotic use in irritable bowel syndrome."http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=usI highlighted a couple things there also that are important I will point out on the mast cells.


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Eric Eric asked: "I am glad the probiotics are helping you. What symptoms are improving and how long have you been taking them now." 90% of symptoms improved. Burning with knife sharp pains in lower right side gone! Gas almost gone. At Xmas family dinner I over indulged, extra helpings of turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, wine, extra helping of chocolate cake and other desserts! Five hours and ten minutes later, at home, after second glass of wine, first passing of gas! And I realized wow I had no gas during that whole dinner party! D almost gone, (not really D, not back to normal yet) I drink too much wine, causes D in me. I've become an IBS alcoholic but I'll stop this after New Years celebrations. Approx three or four days before Xmas, I started taking Udo's infant blend. Symptoms improved within the first two days! Although you disagree yeast having anything to do with IBS, I feel it does. I also take nystatin liquid to remove the thrush on my tongue. Started nystatin same time as infant blend. I should have mentioned nystatin before now, but I did not use it the first time I recovered from IBS and is likely not needed. Just my opinion: Although H-pylori and Candida are found in healthy humans and tests and studies indicate no great over abundance, it may not be the quantity that is important. It may be where they are located, once these organisms are able to latch on to the intestinal wall their relationship with us changes and brings on disease. The normal flora keep these bad guys out and off the intestinal walls. I've read H-pylori likes to burrow into our epithelium layer, I've also read it's linked to cancer. "However, H. pylori also reduces acid reflux, which in turn is associated with asthma and esophageal cancers." Wow what a statement H-pylori reduces acid reflux! And he's saying if I'm reading this right, that acid reflux causes asthma and esophageal cancers? Now Eric don't get mad at me, but I think this guy is an absolute idiot! From my own personal experiences and that of my family members, H-pylori is the cause of Gerd and not the solution. When I had six months of chronic heartburn and thank God I saw the documentary on Hp, I went for the breath test and was positive. I took the meds and recovered completely, I could eat whatever I wanted no heartburn, it was great. H-pylori has spread to nearly every member of my family, my mother had ulcers for years, my brother has Gerd (tested positive for Hp, tried meds didn't work, will not try again), my stepfather has Gerd (never tried meds, would not give up beer for duration of meds) and later got got cancer of the esophagus after an operation to stretch the valve at the top of his stomach. This valve was scarred and closing up from years of Gerd. Upon follow up examination of this stretching operation, cancer was discovered. Cancer was cut along with the valve and a two month hospital stay. Still has Gerd. On TV news it was reported H-pylori has been found in people's mouths, so kissing, or stirring soup and repeatedly tasting it for family gatherings could help it infect others. It's been found in hot water pipes, how hot is the soup? Not as hot. If you handle raw chicken, you are careful not contaminate other foods, you discard the utensils, sterilize the cutting board. H-pylori deserves the same respect. When you go to the beach, I don't think it's the sun that causes skin cancer, but the shower with harsh soaps afterward. The soap washes away your natural oils and H-pylori in the water has access to your skin, the shower mist has access to your lungs, lung cancer. Your lover has access to your breasts, how many men get breast cancer? Sorry if this is scary, it's just how I see things. Hp is something we don't need, ask any sufferers of chronic heartburn. Anyway I've yakked on long enough. I hope some of these ideas and opinions of mine are helpful.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JohnnyH-pylori and Candida are infections IBS is not an infection. "Classic IBS" effects the large colon, H-P infects the throat, small intestines and stomach.You cannot transmit IBS, it is not infectious.There is also other strong associations to IBS and other functional disorders, including gerd."Wow what a statement H-pylori reduces acid reflux! And he's saying if I'm reading this right, that acid reflux causes asthma and esophageal cancers? Now Eric don't get mad at me, but I think this guy is an absolute idiot!"" if I'm reading this right"Your notNew York UniversitySchool of MedicineDepartment of MicrobiologyMartin J. Blaser, MD , Prinicpal Investigator Frederick H. King Professor of Internal Medicine and Chairman of the Department of Medicine; Professor of MicrobiologyDepartments of Medicine (ADMINISTRATION) and Microbiology"H. pylori is among the most common bacteria that colonize humans. Nearly 50% of the world's adult population carries this organism. Our interest is toward the characterization of the human immune response to major H. pylori antigens, and to understand the role of virulence factors of H. pylori associated with different clinical outcomes (including peptic ulcer disease and gastric neoplasia). In that regard, we also are working to understand the nature of the association of H. pylori with gastric carcinoma. Another area of interest in our current studies is to determine how H. pylori is acquired and to describe the early stages of the natural history of the colonization of children. These studies combine epidemiologic approaches with clinical and basic immunology, as well as using molecular probes and amplification techniques for analysis.""H. pylori colonization increases risk for development of peptic ulcer disease and gastric adenocarcinoma. *Conversely, its presence appears to protect against certain diseases of the esophagus. *A focus of this laboratory is to explore the biology of H. pylori colonization and the nature of the interactions that lead to (or protect from) disease. Several avenues are being approached. We are examining the variation in particular oligosaccharide (Lewis) antigens on the H. pylori cell surface and the nature of the host forces that select for cells of particular phenotypes. Disciplines involved include molecular biology, genetics, and mathematics. We are using transgenic and knockout mice to test hypotheses related to both host factors and bacterial evolution. Other projects relate to restriction-modification systems that act as barriers to horizontal gene transfer, and to a metastable "pathogenicity island" in the H. pylori genome (cag island). A third area of work relates to recombination, endogenous mutation, and DNA repair to understand their roles and regulation in the generation of diversity."http://www.med.nyu.edu/medicine/labs/blase...d_H-pylori.html*Go easy on H. pylori eradication *NASHVILLE, TENNESSEE. The Helicobacter pylori bacteria which lives in the stomach, gained prominence in 1983 when two Australian doctors found that it is a major cause of stomach ulcers and some types of stomach cancer. H. pylori can be effectively eradicated by a one- to two-week course of antibiotics, bismuth subsalicylate and omeprazole (Losec). Eliminating H. pylori has become standard treatment for peptic ulcers and would also appear to be useful in the prevention of stomach cancer.*Dr. Martin Blaser of the Department of Veterans Affairs now warns that a lack of H. pylori may be behind the recent increase in the incidence of gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer. Dr. Blaser points out that the human stomach and H. pylori have lived in harmony for millions of years. However, recently the incidence of H. pylori colonization has declined in the Western world because of, among other reasons, the excessive use of antibiotics in children. This decline has been accompanied by a substantial increase in GERD and esophageal cancer. GERD is uncommon in countries where most people are colonized ("infected") by H. pylori. Dr. Blaser believes that the most common strain of H. pylori (cag+) is protective against GERD, Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer but can promote stomach ulcers and cancer. He believes H. pylori exerts its effect by regulating acid secretion in different parts of the stomach. *Blaser, Martin J. Hypothesis: The changing relationship of Helicobacter pylori and humans: implications for health and disease. Journal of Infectious Diseases, Vol. 179, June 1999, pp.1523-30Editor's comment: Dr. Blaser's work certainly points to the need for sober contemplation before embarking on H. pylori eradication. It also clearly confirms that it is dangerous to "mess with Mother Nature"! "http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a128e.htmMayo Clinic"Although cancers of the stomach (gastric cancer) have been steadily declining over the last 50 years, studies show the incidence of a cancer affecting the esophagus (esophageal adenocarcinoma) has risen by about 600% over the past few decades."Gut check"Helicobacter pylori is a bacteria that takes up residence in the stomach. It causes most ulcers and raises the risk of stomach cancer. Doctors can treat it with antibiotics, but that may be bad news for the esophagus. "When Helicobacter colonizes the stomach, it inhibits acid production," says Mayne. So wiping out the H. pylori may protect against one cancer while promoting another. "That could explain why stomach cancer is dropping and esophageal cancer is rising, but it's still just a theory." http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-99848597.htmlBacteria & Cancer--the Complex Ecology An Endangered Species in the StomachIs the decline of Helicobacter pylori, a bacterium living in the human stoamach since time immemorial, good or bad for public health?http://healthfully.org/ocot/id17.html


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Eric, sorry for getting back to so late. "H-pylori and Candida are infections IBS is not an infection. "Classic IBS" effects the large colon, H-P infects the throat, small intestines and stomach." What about ulcerative colitis of the large bowel, that's not caused by H-pylori? "You cannot transmit IBS, it is not infectious." I don't think I implied IBS was infectious, and believe it's not infectious. I do think H-pylori is very infectious! By your own quote "Nearly 50% of the world's adult population carries this organism." I read it was 2/3 of the population. If it was part of the natural flora and has been with us a long time. "Dr. Blaser points out that the human stomach and H. pylori have lived in harmony for millions of years." If this is the case we should all have it, 100% of the population. Why is it spreading, why is the number of infected growing each and every year? "Our interest is toward the characterization of the human immune response to major H. pylori antigens, and to understand the role of virulence factors of H. pylori associated with different clinical outcomes (including peptic ulcer disease and gastric neoplasia). In that regard, we also are working to understand the nature of the association of H. pylori with gastric carcinoma." Why would we have antigens to normal flora? Unless appearing where it doesn't belong, the gut wall. "Dr. Martin Blaser of the Department of Veterans Affairs now warns that a lack of H. pylori may be behind the recent increase in the incidence of gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer. Dr. Blaser points out that the human stomach and H. pylori have lived in harmony for millions of years. However, recently the incidence of H. pylori colonization has declined in the Western world because of, among other reasons, the excessive use of antibiotics in children. This decline has been accompanied by a substantial increase in GERD and esophageal cancer. GERD is uncommon in countries where most people are colonized ("infected") by H. pylori. Dr. Blaser believes that the most common strain of H. pylori (cag+) is protective against GERD, Barrett's esophagus, and esophageal cancer but can promote stomach ulcers and cancer. He believes H. pylori exerts its effect by regulating acid secretion in different parts of the stomach." Could it be when we take capsules with food we eradicate H-pylori from the stomach. But capsules swallowed over quickly don't open in time to affect/heal the throat? If you suffer from GERD open up the capsules with your Dr's permission. The medicine is not getting where it's needed. It may be Gerd is uncommon in third world countries since they don't have access to antibiotics and/or are suffering too much in their stomaches too notice the odd burning throat? "NASHVILLE, TENNESSEE. The Helicobacter pylori bacteria which lives in the stomach, gained prominence in 1983 when two Australian doctors found that it is a major cause of stomach ulcers and some types of stomach cancer." Dr Barry Marshall one of those Dr's who discovered H-pylori interview: http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/printmember/mar1int-1 I'll leave it at that!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I still think your missing some really important issues with IBS. One is conventional testing does not reveal abnormalities. However using electron microscopes they have now found abnormalities. They do not see candida infection with an electron microscope and IBS. "*The lining of the colon called the epithelium, which is affected by the immune and nervous systems, regulates the flow of fluids in and out of the colon. In IBS, the epithelium appears to work properly."*http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs/ In post infectious IBS in the early stages there may be some with gut permeability, but this is not the same as Leaky gut people read about and there are other extremely important cahnges to cells embedded in the gut wall."What about ulcerative colitis of the large bowel, that's not caused by H-pylori?""Ulcerative colitis is one of the two major inflammatory bowel diseases (IBD). In ulcerative colitis, the lining of the colon (large intestine) becomes inflamed causing ulcers or sores which lead to symptoms. The loss of the superficial lining of the large intestine often results in bleeding with bowel movements. Oozing of body fluids and reduced ability of the colon to properly reabsorb fluids can cause diarrhea. Thus the two main symptoms of ulcerative colitis are bleeding and diarrhea. Ulcerative colitis always involves the lower portions of the colon and from there can spread to involve other segments of the colon in a continuous fashion or even the entire colon can be involved. If the rectum is the only area that is inflamed, the condition is often referred to as ulcerative proctitis, thus, ulcerative proctitis is a limited form of ulcerative colitis. It is estimated that 500,000 people in the United States have ulcerative colitis. What is the Cause of Ulcerative Colitis?*The ultimate cause of ulcerative colitis is unknown, but there seem to be several factors that play a role.*Genetics: Up to 25% of patients with ulcerative colitis have family members who also have been diagnosed with inflammatory bowel disease. The disease is not inherited in a direct fashion, for example from parent to child. The pattern of inheritance is somewhat more indirect as the family history is analyzed, often there may be a cousin, aunt, or uncle who have been diagnosed with ulcerative colitis. The overall risk of a child of a patient with ulcerative colitis developing the disease is approximately two to six percent. Altered Immune Function: There have been a number of changes in the immune system that have been identified in the inflammatory process. There is extensive ongoing worldwide research in this area and to date,* no one specific immune malfunction has yet been found responsible for the disease.* This research has, however, led to targeting specific new medications at altered areas of the immune pathways. Infection/Environment: *A specific bacterial or viral infection has not been isolated as the cause of ulcerative colitis,* however, an infection may act as a triggering event to initiate the inflammation which then continues even though the infection has cleared. Patients with ulcerative colitis who develop an infection (flu, gastroenteritis, etc.) can sometimes notice a flare in their ulcerative colitis at those times as well. Environmental exposure or stimuli also theoretically can play a role here, but to date, no specific factor has been isolated as the cause of ulcerative colitis. SymptomsThe type and degree of symptoms depend on the amount of colon that is inflamed and the severity of the inflammation. The disease is often rated as being mild, moderate, or severely active depending upon the number of bowel habits, the amount of blood, and the appearance of the colon during colonoscopy or sigmoidoscopy. Most patients experience bleeding with bowel movements. Bloody diarrhea is seen if the inflammation involves more than just the lower few inches of the colon. Passage of the bowel movements may be painful and often associated with a sensation of incomplete evacuation of feces. A sense of urgency to defecate is common. Constipation can be a symptom particularly if just the rectum is involved (proctitis). In these patients, constipation, straining and blood on the stools mimicking hemorrhoidal bleeding is observed. Loss of appetite, weight loss and low grade fever often indicate moderate or severe disease activity. In a small percentage of people, symptoms outside of the gastrointestinal tract occur, such as rash, canker sores in the mouth, liver disease, conjunctivitis (pink eye), and arthritis particularly in the knees, ankles, wrists and low back."http://www.cincygastro.com/ulceratv.htmlThere are symptoms with the things you have listed so far, that would rule out an IBS diagnoses as well. also "A specific bacterial or viral infection has not been isolated as the cause of" IBS either and in fact they have found abnormalities in both the Central nervous system the autonomic nervous system and the peripheral nervous systems.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Question: I have suffered with IBS for 24 years. My question is what causes the following symptoms: Out of nowhere I start feeling very nauseated, then I start to sweat, feel faint, have heart palpitations, and have terrible stomach pains. Usually a bowel movement or just passing gas helps. Does the bowel pain bring this on? I've heard of many people that have the same symptoms. Answer: If a bowel movement relieves the discomfort, it is consistent with IBS. The likelihood is that at her age it would be IBS. *However, if this is an acute, or short-lived, intense type of pain, it might also be an intestinal infection. If it's been going on for several weeks or months, then it's likely IBS or another type of intestinal disease, such as Crohn's disease, or if there is blood in the stool it could be ulcerative colitis. But in young people those disorders have perhaps one-hundredth to one-thousandth the frequency of IBS. *The key element is that if it has been going on *for a while without blood in stool or weight loss and you experience relief after passing gas or a bowel movement, it's most likely IBS. *Symptoms, such as pain, sweating, heart palpitations, and feeling faint are related to the exaggerated nervous system response to eating that occurs in people with IBS. -- Douglas Drossman, professor of medicine and psychiatry at the University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill and co-director of the UNC Center for Functional GI and Utility Disorders.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIPurpose of appendix believed foundhttp://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/10/05/appen...e.ap/index.htmlYour Body Is a Planet90% of the cells within us are not ours but microbes'.http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/your-body-is-a-planetDiscover MagazineWorks in ProgressThe bug that can lead to peptic ulcers and stomach cancer is going extinct-for better or worseby Karen Wright The stomachs of more than half the people on Earth are host to Helicobacter pylori, a corkscrew-shaped microbe that may be mankind's most common bacterial infection. It thrives for decades in a corrosive environment few other bugs can tolerate, and in 10 to 20 percent of infected individuals, the bacterium provokes changes that can result in peptic ulcers or stomach cancer. Genetic studies reveal that H. pylori has plagued human populations for at least 10,000 years. But its days may finally be numbered. And microbiologist Martin Blaser, chairman of the department of medicine at New York University School of Medicine, thinks that is a bad development. "Everybody's worrying about the greenhouse effect and endangered species," he says. "But it's not just the macrobiology that's changing-our microbiology is changing too. H. pylori is a clear-cut example of that." http://discovermagazine.com/2003/feb/featw...cts%20the%20gut


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I thought my ears were ringing...Hi Eric, How's it going out in beautiful Oregon? Still cooking up a storm? Speaking of storms, what's the famous Storm up to these days after being on SuperNova???I just wanted to butt in here to y'alls conversation for a sec, since I'm brought up & all. I've had PI IBS-D for about 8.5 years. After the first or second year, I had no pain, exc for the occasional attack every blue moon...so technically, I didn't have "IBS" because no pain...but I still had & do have chronic diarrhea without my supplements--metamucil & Pro-Bio Inulin free by Kirkman Labs. The difference with this probiotic is that it has completely normalized my stool. I now go once a day, sometimes twice, & its a normal gorgeous specimen.But if I stop taking these supps, I go back to chronic D. Not a true remission, but I'll take it!Just wondering Johnny,since your Udo's probiotic has 2 billion viable cells & Pro-Bio IF has 20 billion, maybe that would help even more?? Who knows...Take care guys,Tal


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Talissa, are you still on the island?Oregon is beautiful, I have been cooking and "Storm decided to take a break from music and touring she has estimated that for the previous 14 months she had been constantly working, and from September 24 to November 11 she is playing Sally Bowles in Portland Center Stage's production of Cabaret "http://www.pcs.org/cabaret/Glad the probiotic is helping you."But if I stop taking these supps, I go back to chronic D."That seems to suggest something else other then bacteria is playing a role and not functioning right.It might not be the amount of them or even if they are dead or alive with some, but Importantly the strain.What did you think of the appendix article?Did you watch these Talissa and the rest of these videos?Video Corner: Gut Flora, Probiotics and AntibioticsBacteria are germs that are normally in the gut. They are often referred to as the gut flora. Most bacteria are in the large intestine (colon). Some bacteria can cause infection; these are called pathogens. Other bacteria can be helpful. These helpful (or "good") bacteria are called probiotics. Medicines that destroy bacteria are called antibiotics.During IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to interview a leading researcher, Dr. Eamonn Quigley, on the topics of probiotics and antibiotics.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-cent...corner/gutflora


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi Talissa and Eric I realize I've been missing in action for a couple of days. I find it takes a lot of time to write up a post, I'm not a fast typer and I don't like to get drawn into a lengthy argument. Anyway here's a progress report. Still have a bit of gas, burning sensation when smoking, stools normal, no sharp pains in lower left side. Ate fish and chips (very greasy) no D next day. Will try to refrain from trigger foods, Xmas was not a good time to try out my theory, on what worked for me before. Eric that is an interesting article on the appendix. It reboots the large bowel with helpful bacteria. What reboots the small bowel? The article mentions tonsils and apparently from this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonsils they play a role in our immune system. Perhaps they also reboot the small bowel with helpful flora? Talissa I went to the Kirkman Labs site and I see the Pro-Bio Inulin free probiotics come in capsules. I think it is a mistake to take these in capsule form. If you take these on an empty stomach and continue to drink liquids they'll most likely wash right past where they are needed. I believe the problem is in the small bowel not the large. Right after the stomach, where antibiotics at full strength harm the friendly flora and this is the place that needs recolonization of friendly bacteria. The first time I recovered from the constant D (six months ago)I took approx. 1/3 bottle, (couple of tablespoons) of Udo's Infant Blend (it's a powder) in spring water. I did this only once and a few days after (2 or 3) I noticed my symptoms improving. No D etc., still some gas though. This improvement lasted for approx three months and then I messed up, I took another course of amoxicillian for a lung infection. I thought I was safe this time since I planned to inundate myself with capsules of probiotics and also goat milk yogurt. I was wrong, the dreaded D came back full strength. Thankfully I saw your post and checked my notes and tried the infant blend and I am now much better. So I don't think it is the quantity, but where you put them, that's important. Good luck to all, who try this!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Eric, Thanks much for the info.Johnny, Different strokes, right? Take good care.Talissa


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The small bowel is relatively sterile and when normal bacteria become a problem there its called SIBO.You guys should read this2007 IFFGD Symposium Summary Report Very much worth reading/state of the art researchhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92806


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Thanks guys for your posts and support! Sincerely hope everyone recovers and can start a new chapter in their lives. As for me "I'm outta here!" I'll stop by from time to time and see how everyone is doing. I have to put back the pieces of my IBS shattered life and I'm looking forward to that challenge. So Good Luck All and God Bless!


----------

